
Migrating 23TB from Amazon S3 to Backblaze B2 - soheilpro
https://www.backblaze.com/blog/migrating-23tb-from-amazon-s3-to-backblaze-b2-in-just-seven-hours/
======
electriclove
This was announced on the Nodecraft blog last month. HN Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19648607](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19648607)

~~~
dang
Good catch. Thanks!

------
Johnny555
_Due to S3 and B2 being at least nearly equally_ accessible, reliable,
available, as well as many other providers*

Does Backblaze have a multi-datacenter option yet?

AWS storage costs 3X more than B2, but they are also spreading your data
across 3 independent datacenters miles apart.

Full datacenter failures are rare, but they do happen, like when Microsoft
lost cooling in a datacenter, which resulted in some hardware failures.

[https://www.geekwire.com/2018/microsoft-releases-details-
las...](https://www.geekwire.com/2018/microsoft-releases-details-last-weeks-
big-azure-outage-servers-damaged-no-data-lost/)

~~~
votepaunchy
> AWS storage costs 3X more than B2 ...

s3-standard costs more than B2 but Glacier Deep Archive is less than 1/5th the
cost.

------
trevyn
Calling S3 and (single-datacenter!) B2 “nearly equally reliable” with a
footnote that “science is hard” strikes me as... unprofessional.

~~~
bluedino
Have there been any B2 outages, or at least publicized ones?

These are just backups, afterall.

~~~
Johnny555
_These are just backups, afterall._

B2 isn't "just backups", it's meant as on-demand storage like S3. But
durability is important for backups too.

 _Have there been any B2 outages, or at least publicized ones?_

I hope companies don't base storage infrastructure decisions on anecdotal
evidence. Yes, science is hard, so coming up with realistic data durability
numbers is also hard, but I'd expect a little more rigor than "Science is
hard, blue keys on calculators are tricky, and we don’t have years to study
things before doing them".

If a storage provider doesn't have years to study their own durability
guarantees, who does?

They claim:

 _The Vault architecture is designed for 99.999999999% (11 x 9s) annual
durability._

But does this number include the chance of all of the Vaults in the datacenter
baking in the heat after a lightning induced power failure knocks out cooling?

~~~
bluedino
Nodecraft is using B2 to store their customers game backups.

